# Solved: Reminder on shutdown



## computer12345 (Apr 4, 2011)

Is there a way I can add a reminder and make it come up on shutdown.To see my mac specs click the computer icon next to my name. 

Thanks


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

computer12345 said:


> ... to see my mac specs click the computer icon next to my name.
> 
> Thanks


Didn't understand this part.


----------



## computer12345 (Apr 4, 2011)

Headrush said:


> Didn't understand this part.


I'm just saying that if you click the computer icon next to my username it will show you info on my laptop if you need.
Thanks


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

computer12345 said:


> I'm just saying that if you click the computer icon next to my username it will show you info on my laptop if you need.
> Thanks


Still don't know where you mean.
Which icon beside your username? In a Finder window? In the menubar?

You also know that if you display a dialog that with any information it will promptly disappear as it's shuts down anyways and depending on the speed or your Mac might not be up enough to even read?

Sorry for all the questions, just having trouble understanding what you're trying to do.
If anything you would think a reminder to be able to see specs would make more sense when the computer boots, not shuts down since the action you are reminding about takes a running Mac.


----------



## computer12345 (Apr 4, 2011)

Headrush said:


> Still don't know where you mean.
> Which icon beside your username? In a Finder window? In the menubar?
> 
> You also know that if you display a dialog that with any information it will promptly disappear as it's shuts down anyways and depending on the speed or your Mac might not be up enough to even read?
> ...


So sorry to confuse you, when I say computer icon next to my usernname I mean on this website not on my laptop I was just telling everyone to not ask for info about my laptop because they can just click the computer icon next to my username online to see my computer info. If you still don't understand me just forget what I said about the icon. I would like to know if I can add a reminder to remind me somthing when I click shutdown or just before. Is there a application I can get to do that? Or is there a way of doing it without downloads?
Thanks


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

computer12345 said:


> Is there a application I can get to do that? Or is there a way of doing it without downloads?
> Thanks


I don't know a simple app for doing this.
It can be done using the rc.shutdown scripts or designing a launch daemon (runs on shutdown too) but my guess is this isn't the simple task you are looking for.


----------



## computer12345 (Apr 4, 2011)

Headrush said:


> I don't know a simple app for doing this.
> It can be done using the rc.shutdown scripts or designing a launch daemon (runs on shutdown too) but my guess is this isn't the simple task you are looking for.


Ok thanks anyway


----------

